# A warm HELLO from South Florida



## djflipnautikz (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey guys & Gals, nice forum thanks.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 10, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*djflipnautikz* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Spunout (Feb 10, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 10, 2011)

Welcome to the forum homey.


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 10, 2011)

Welcome, thanks for the complement    We try


----------



## vortrit (Feb 10, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## 05nbp (Apr 7, 2011)

yo yo! fort laudy over here.... hit me up through email, I have a question for you:

rtrocc(AT)gmail.com


----------



## jmr79x (Apr 8, 2011)

welcome to IM!


----------



## jbzjacked (Apr 8, 2011)

Welcome bro..Im still a lil new too, good useful stuff here, i used to live in Deerfield...


----------



## Retroshaper (Apr 8, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## 240PLUS (Apr 8, 2011)

Tampa in the hizouse


----------



## djflipnautikz (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the warm greetings, I feel like home


----------



## cmack28 (Apr 9, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## elbkind (Apr 9, 2011)

welcome


----------

